
Verizon CTO: Metered Broadband Is the Future - dwynings
http://gigaom.com/2009/09/29/metered-broadband-is-the-future-verizon-cto/
======
jseeba
This is ridiculous. Consumers want a flat-rate unlimited option because they
don't want a variable monthly payment (or to be nickeled and dimed).

May times they even pay a premium to do so.

~~~
eli
But at some level doesn't it cost Verizon more the more I download? Why
shouldn't they be allowed to pass down that cost?

I'm sorry, but I just don't see how this is any different from my electricity
bill. Sure, I'd love an economical flat-rate power plan, but I don't expect to
get it any time soon.

People conflate metered internet with Net Neutrality. They're not the same
thing. There's a big difference between Verizon charging more for using lots
of bandwidth and Verizon charging more (or blocking) VoIP services that
compete with their main business.

~~~
SamAtt
One could just as easily equate high speed internet to Cable television. You
don't get charged more for watching more.

In the end it's somewhere in the middle. But the reality is that companies are
making money now off unlimited access and those handy anti-trust laws we have
prevent all the Internet companies from banding together to implement metered
access. So even if it did make more sense it's unlikely a provider could
implement it without losing out to competition (since again the current model
is profitable)

